# Harvest of graft



## todd5400 (Aug 28, 2008)

My physician dictates "bone marrow harvested from right iliac crest obtained through a separate incision".  What CPT code do you use? 20937?
Mary


----------



## mbort (Aug 28, 2008)

is this harvest for a spine case??


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 28, 2008)

Mary,

Here's some information I have...

"If the surgeon harvests and places the bone via the same incision, by taking, for example, bone tissue from the ribs, spinous process or laminar fragments, it would be appropriate to select the autograft code 20936.  If the surgeon harvests and removes the bone through a skin or fascial incision, then makes a second, separate incision to place the bone in the spine, it would need to be determined if the graft is structural or morselized."

Structural autograft=20938
Structural allograft=20931
Morselized autograft=20937
Morselized allograft=20930

The op note should indicate structural v/s morselized

Does this help?


----------



## todd5400 (Aug 28, 2008)

It shows me that we are on the same page!
Thanks
Mary


----------

